
NIH Clinical Trial Shows Remdesivir Accelerates Recovery from Advanced Covid-19 - James_Henry
https://www.niaid.nih.gov/news-events/nih-clinical-trial-shows-remdesivir-accelerates-recovery-advanced-covid-19
======
James_Henry
The drug caused 31% faster recovery.

Fauci says that this will be the standard of care.

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-
gilead...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-gilead-
remdesivir/gilead-says-experimental-drug-helps-covid-19-patients-raising-
hopes-in-pandemic-fight-idUSKBN22B1T9)

